# post a photo of your concert



## pianississimo

I like to get photos of concert halls and places I visit and sometimes will try and get a picture during final bows. obviously I don't take pictures during the performance but I like to get shots of the hall and the instruments as a keepsake.
So this thread is for pictures you've taken yourself, not ones you find on the internet.
here's a starter..







This is Bradford Cathedral where I was last night. Bradford's chamber music series concerts are held here.


----------



## pianississimo

I was clearing out my camera and I found these pictures of some of the concert halls I've visited in the last couple of years...







Concertgebouw Amsterdam. Possibly my favourite of all the bigger concert halls.








The Steinway at Wigmore Hall. I want this!








Aberdeen concert hall. Granite city. Gorgeous inside though.








Inside Aberdeen concert hall. The RSNO warming up.








View of the stage, Queen Elizabeth Hall, Southbank London.


----------



## perempe

Hungarian State Opera































I attend the monthly concerts.


----------



## perempe

Palace of Arts - Művészetek Palotája (Budapest)







The Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra plays here often.


----------



## perempe

Erkel Theatre (Budapest)

























an 1800 seater theatre for operas, the 2nd home of the Hungarian State Opera.


----------



## perempe

House of Arts - Művészetek Háza (Miskolc)

I've been there on Monday for the 1st time for cello soloist Perényi (Dvorak's Cello concerto) & Dvorak's 9th.


----------



## rrudolph

I don't get to take a lot of pictures at concerts as I'm usually working...here's one posed one and one I actually did take...

Verizon Hall, Kimmel Center, Philadelphia (Jubilate Deo Chorale and Orchestra; I'm one of the little specks on the right side of the picture, behind the timpani)








Cathedral Basilica of SS. Peter & Paul, Philadelphia (just before a performance of Messiah a couple days before Christmas 2014. My baroque timpani are to the left)


----------



## pianississimo

I can't beat those! This one I've just taken in the Leeds Grand opera house during the interval


----------



## pianississimo

Why did that end up sideways? That's a terrible picture!! It is a fantastic little place though


----------



## Skilmarilion

pianississimo said:


> Why did that end up sideways? That's a terrible picture!! It is a fantastic little place though


I always thought "sideways" is how you guys do things up North.


----------



## Skilmarilion

These are a couple of pics from when I went to the Proms back in August (program was Vaughan Williams' _Tallis Fantasia_ and Mahler's 9th).

The second one is panoramic and is quite cool. :tiphat:

View attachment 48025


View attachment 48026


----------



## pianississimo

Liverpool Philharmonic Hall. It's being refurbished at the moment and I'm back there in a couple of weeks.








Guildhall Portsmouth. Lovely building! I read once that Franz Liszt was going to play a concert in Portsmouth but they only sold 1 ticket and so cancelled it!! 
That was a bit before this hall was built.








Leif Ove Andsnes signing autographs after his concert at the Southbank








Glasgow Royal Concert Hall. I really like this hall, it's modern but not stark like some places. It's also right in the centre of town and handy for the pub!


----------



## pianississimo

Skilmarilion said:


> I always thought "sideways" is how you guys do things up North.


It's said the pigeons fly backwards in Leeds to keep the smog out of their eyes.


----------



## Cosmos

Jealous! You guys go to the coolest looking halls!

Here are some snapshots of mine. Chicago Symphony Center:









This was when Mitsuko Uchida was conducting/preforming Mozart Concertos, 11 and 21 if I remember correctly









ALSO I GOT TO MEET HER [this pic is old that's why I look like a wee lad]









This was when Stephen Hough played Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto 2 and Concert Fantasy, both bookended the "Mozartiana" Orchestral Suite


----------



## perempe

rrudolph said:


> My baroque timpani are to the left.


thanks for the description.


----------



## Albert7

Baiba Skride at curtain call after whipping up the Beethoven Violin Concerto.









Thierry Fischer masterminding the Utah Symphony last night. iPhone 6 used for the shot.


----------



## pianississimo

sideways photos are obviously an iphone thing 

Here's a few more...








Proms 2013. Awesome sight but that's a big space to fill!!








Post concert view over the Thames outside the Southbank in London.









Symphony Hall, Birmingham. This is a fantastic hall! I've been back a couple of times since I took this last year.


----------



## Albert7

Sorry about the sideways photo. iPhones aren't perfect .


----------



## perempe

Pinchas Steinberg conducts Mahler's Symphony No. 3 (Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra)
(Hungarian State Opera)


----------



## Albert7

perempe said:


> View attachment 65974
> View attachment 65975
> View attachment 65976
> 
> Pinchas Steinberg conducts Mahler's Symphony No. 3 (Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra)
> (Hungarian State Opera)


That is awesome. Who were the soloists?


----------



## perempe

don't know, but the trombone solo was awesome. he got the loudest ovation.

Atala Schöck was the alto. she did a nice job.


----------



## perempe

I recorded about a minute, then I stopped. after a minute a man came to me and asked not to record...


----------



## perempe

Juan Diego Flórez in the Hungarian State Opera House (yesterday's concert)
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
conductor: Christopher Franklin


----------



## jwm

The Teatro Arrischianti in Sarteano, Tuscany. A beautiful, jewel-box theater built in the 17th century and recently restored. The home of Summer Music in Tuscany, the Sarteano Chamber Choir Conductor's Workshop, and this summer, hosting a concert with none other than John Elliot Gardiner and the Monteverdi Singers (July 25).


----------



## Eramirez156

Here are some pics of the *Santa Fe Opera* and the mountains surrounding this incredible venue.

















Don't know why the picture loaded upside down


----------



## rrudolph

Fels Planetarium at the Franklin Institute in Philadelphia, August 11 2015. I'm the shadowy figure playing the vibraphone in the background. This is the most recent performance I have a picture of...I've done a couple things in the week that has passed since then but didn't take any pictures.


----------



## perempe

Pinchas Steinberg conducts Smetana's Má Vlast - the 1st concert of the season
(Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Hungarian State Opera)

Carnival Overture (Dvořák) was also played before Má Vlast.


----------



## perempe

Denis Kozhukhin concert in the Hungarian State Opera House (yesterday)


----------



## perempe

Verdi's Requiem (a week ago)
Anja Kampe, Ildikó Komlósi, Andrei Dunaev, Liang Li 
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Péter Halász
(Hungarian State Opera)








today's concert:
Prokofiev - Romeo and Julia op. 101 (arranged by Dutoit)
Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
(Liszt Ferenc Academy of Music)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Dutoit


----------



## perempe

Today's concert at Miskolc:
Mendelssohn - The Fair Melusine Overture
Schumann - Cello Concerto (Ildikó Szabó)
Schubert - Symphony No. 9
Miskolc Symphony Orchestra / Christian Simonis


----------



## perempe

New Year's Concert 2016 (Beethoven Symphony No. 9)







Alexander Gavrylyuk after the performance of Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3 (1st part)







Pinchas Steinberg after his 70 year birthday concert (Pictures at an Exhibition, 2nd part)








Müpa Budapest (Palace of Arts) before examination concert for organ students


----------



## jflatter

Christian Thielemann with the orchestra of the Royal Academy of Music after Tod under Verklärung.


----------



## perempe

Miskolc Symphony Orchestra's free concert (Szinva terasz, Miskolc)

Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition (excerpts)
Orff - Carmina Burana (excerpts)
Franz Von Suppe - Light Cavalry Overture
Ravel - Bolero
Strauss - Radetzky March


----------



## Guest

Daniil Trofonov in Los Angeles last January.


----------



## Elen

The final concert of the International Conducting Masterclass with Maestro Lior Shambadal and Karlovy Vary Symphony Orchestra. 
26th August 2016, Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic


----------



## perempe

Liszt Academy (Budapest)
Zugló Philharmonic
St Steven King Oratory Choir 
Alexander Mayer (conductor)

BRAHMS: Begräbnisgesang, Op.13 (Burial Song)
HAYDN: Cello Concerto No.1 in C major (Máté Tomasz)
BRAHMS: A German Requiem, Op.45 (Gabriella Fodor, Zoltán Bátki Fazekas)


----------



## jurianbai

So, you guys able to take photograph in concert hall? All those concert hall I attend did not allowed a snap, even with low res camera.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jurianbai said:


> So, you guys able to take photograph in concert hall? All those concert hall I attend did not allowed a snap, even with low res camera.


I presume these pictures were done in secret too. I'm not allowed to do it either.

HOWEVER, I can take pictures of rehearsals...

break time, everyone left the stage. I'm kinda afraid of taking pictures of the conductor in case he would find out. He's kinda scary, and I don't wanna get on his bad side.


----------



## perempe

jurianbai said:


> So, you guys able to take photograph in concert hall? All those concert hall I attend did not allowed a snap, even with low res camera.


I'm young, and don't care. in MüPa (Palace of Arts) and in the Opera House (Budapest) they always tell us not to make any photos or recordings with the PA system. I was asked many times not to take pictures at the Opera House.

they let the audience take picture during the applause and curtain calls.


----------



## Ingélou

Silly me - I didn't realise you weren't allowed to take pictures of concerts.
That's because we mainly go to Norwich Baroque concerts & they usually have someone who takes photos in the rehearsals and concerts & then they post them on the Facebook page. But of course they aren't that huge & the photos may not be of much interest to those who live outside East Anglia...

Still, all the same, I'll post this - September 2015, when Rachel Podger came to play with Norwich Baroque at Norwich Cathedral. At one point she went into the pulpit to perform a Bach solo & it was as if an :angel: was playing to us.










The dark-haired bearded man in black playing on Rachel Podger's left and our right as we look at it is my dynamic fiddle teacher, Jim O'Toole.


----------



## jurianbai

I usually take photo after the concert, with me doing selfie and just to photograph the concert hall interior. There are some photo I taken secretly, but the quality too low. Usually the lighting are low, it mean the camera will adjust with slower shutter speed, the musicians are moving so it will certainly resulting a blur photo.

In Singapore, three main places to go concert is well documented by Google :

Esplanade concert hall :









Victoria Theater concert hall :









Yong Siew Toh concert hall:









and in Jakarta, Aula Simfonia Jakarta :


----------



## Pugg

jurianbai said:


> So, you guys able to take photograph in concert hall? All those concert hall I attend did not allowed a snap, even with low res camera.


This, there are signs, very large I a my add everywhere, people get removed if they been noticed by still doing illegal picture taking.


----------



## jurianbai

Still on the topic, to think about it, there must be something need to change. Our culture today included "selfie", there is a proudness to post a picture of ourself in concert hall into social media. It is in some way promote the venue as well, and in the end promote classical music. With hi tech camera in smartphone, it is also hard to prevent people taking snap shoot, even upload a clip to internet. If only there is a smart win win solution where people can show off (and more importantly taking a photo for memoir sake) in concert hall and at the same time do no harm to the event and artist. I think most of current artist will not mind to have their self taken a picture by fans and being promoted in media social.


----------



## Guest

I took mine of Trifonov before he played and then during curtain calls, not while he was playing. (And after the concert...)


----------



## perempe

Palace of Music (Miskolc)
András Csáki (guitar)
Miskolc Symphony Orchestra (conductor: Tamás Gál)














sorry for the heads.


----------



## perempe

DOMENICO BARTOLUCCI: BAPTISMA
DOMENICO BARTOLUCCI: STABAT MATER (on the picture, required more musicians and a bigger choir)
(free concert on Friday in a church in Miskolc)


----------



## jtbell

Last month, on a road trip through the midwest US, I got to see a concert by my "near-hometown" Cleveland Orchestra in Severance Hall for the first time in over forty years. Franz Welser-Möst conducted two Haydn symphonies and the Ligeti piano concerto, with Pierre Laurent-Aimard as the soloist.


----------



## perempe

Dávid Csuti Double Bass Diploma Concert
Old Academy of Music (Budapest)

J. S. Bach: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV 1007 - 5. MinuetI; 6. MinuetII
Schubert: Sonata ('Arpeggione') in A minor, D. 821
Mozart: Per questa bella mano, K. 612
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (my favorite)
Bottesini: Concert No. 2 in B minor (on the picture)


----------



## Ralphus

My saxophone quartet concert last week here in Daejeon. Momentum Saxophone Quartet. Music by Bach, Iturralde, Demersseman, Piazzolla & Haydn.


----------



## perempe

Charpentier - Te Deum (after an organ concert)
Újpest Baptist Symphony Orchestra and Choir
Kálvin Square Reformed Church (Budapest)
Open Churches Day (free concert)


----------



## perempe

Vox Mirabilis Chamber Choir (Székesfehérvár) perform in the Downtown Reformed Church of Miskolc







Magyar Vonóstrió (Hungarian String Trio) perform in Aranytíz (Budapest)







Sibelius - Suite in A major
Spohr - Duet for Violin and Viola, Op.13
Beethoven - String Trio No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 3

both were free concerts.


----------



## perempe

Budapest Festival Orchestra with Emanuel Ax & Iván Fischer

Bach - Orchestral Suite No.3 in D major, BWV 1068
Mozart - Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor, K.466
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.4, Op.36


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I usually never take pictures at concerts, but here's one from June:








Intermission...

Ludovic Morlot conducted The Firebird, Ma Mère l'Oye & La Mort de Cléopâtre with Joyce DiDonato as soloist. It was a great concert.

Before the concert:


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Sorry for the blurry pictures...


----------



## perempe

Verdi's Stiffelio (Concert) in Erkel Theatre (Budapest)
Reformation 500th Anniversary Concert
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
Christian Badea (conductor)

Hector Lopez Mendoza (Stiffelio) was the only guest.


----------



## perempe

Old Academy of Music (Budapest) before a diploma concert


----------



## perempe

Final Concert of Kati Debretzeni's Early Music Master Class
Old Academy of Music (Budapest)

Corelli: Concerto grosso in D major, Op. 6/4
Purcell: The Fairy Queen - Suite, Z. 629
J. S. Bach: Concert for Violin No.1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Telemann: Burlesque de Quichotte, TWV 55:G10
Farina: Capriccio Stravagante
J. S. Bach: Orchestral Suite No.3 in D major, BWV 1068

Budapest Bach Consort & students of the Liszt Academy Concert master, artistic director: Kati Debretzeni


----------



## perempe

Mendelssohn - Lobgesang (yesterday's concert)
Anna Herczenik (soprano)
Gabriella Ács (soprano)
János Szerekován (tenor)
Cardinal Mindszenty Choir (Miskolc)
Cantus Agriensis Chamber Choir (Eger)
Miskolc Symphony Orchestra
House of Arts (Miskolc)

the first piece was Mozart's Violin Concerto No.5 in A major, the conductor wasn't present.
they had to import a 2nd choir from Eger for Lobgesang.


----------



## perempe

Palace of Music / Béla Bartók Music High School (Miskolc)
Students of the Organ Department


----------



## perempe

Wednesday's Concerts
Taiki Noto's Concert (MűPa, Budapest)







Chamber Ensemble of Budapest Festival Orchestra (CEU, Budapest)


----------



## perempe

Trio Energico (Müpa, Budapest)







Schubert - Notturno in E flat major, Op. 148
Schubert - Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 99
Pierre Jalbert - Piano Trio No. 1 (on picture)


----------



## perempe

Miskolc Symphony Orchestra (Hidas-Double Concerto, Pictures at an Exhibition)
House of Arts (Miskolc)













Lajtha Primary School with Art Education (Pesterzsébet)
(I went to see Trio Energico, but only the pianist showed up, she did not dissapoint.)


----------



## perempe

Koncertmuzsika Orchestra at Aranytíz
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major, KV. 488
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 1
View attachment 100252

Mendelssohn String Quartet at Liszt Academy (about 20 minutes after the concert at Aranytíz)


----------



## perempe

Christmas Concert at Miskolc University













Christmas Oratorio performed in Evangelical Church of Deák Square (yesterday's concert)
the last three parts will be performed 3 weeks later


----------



## Chatellerault

Peter Donohoe played the complete 20 regards sur l'enfant Jésus, by Olivier Messiaen, in Rio de Janeiro last month.

After about 40mins he stopped for an intermission and asked a piano tuner to do some work :lol:


----------



## perempe

Hungarian Radio Symphonic Orchestra (conducted by Tamás Vásáry)
Liszt Academy / Grand Hall

Beethoven - Mass in C major / Symphony No. 3


----------



## perempe

Dénes Várjon after the performance of Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 (Budapest Festival Orchestra)















members of the Budapest Festival Orchestra perfom clarinet quintets in Miskolc


----------



## perempe

Slovak State Philharmonic Košice's guest performance in Miskolc
Moyzes - Gemer Dances (cymbalo!)
Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death (Roman Janál)
Borodin - Symphony No. 2
Zbynek Müller was the conductor.


----------



## Pugg

*Rotterdam, March 23th*
Goodbye concert from Maestro Yannick Nézet-Séguin, as chief conductor.
Mahler: Symphony no 8,

The only minus, that horrible organ, well, one can't have all.


----------



## perempe

Budapest Festival Orchestra with Christiane Karg, Elisabeth Kulman & Czech Philharmonic Choir of Brno
Mahler - Sympnony No. 2
conductor: Iván Fischer
(last concert of the season)


----------



## perempe

today's free organ concert in Matthias Church with Marco D' Avola


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

can any pick Renee in the pic  .


----------



## perempe

Lanner Quartet in Miskolc


----------



## perempe

Mozart's Requiem in a church in Józsefváros, Budapest (Jézus Szíve templom) - yesterday's concert


----------



## perempe

today's concert in Miskolc (Művészetek Háza)







Manuel de Falla: Ritual Fire Dance
Bizet: Rome
Emmanuel Séjourné: Marimba concerto (with Gábor Palotás)
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien
Miskolc Symphony Orchestra
conductor: David Curtis


----------



## perempe

5 free concerts in December:







Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra's Advent Concert








Concert by 1st- and 2nd-year Bachelor's Degree Students of Liszt Academy








students of Liszt Academy perform Frescobaldi's Fiori musicali in Szent Angyalok church (Gazdagrét)








Koncertmuzsika Zenekar in AranyTíz (Mozart's Jupiter)








Miskolc SO's Christmas Concert in Saint Stephen Church of Selyemrét (Miskolc)


----------



## perempe

Budapest Festival Orchestra (Concertino series) - The Italian Institute of Culture (Budapest)
Mozart: Divertimento in D major, K. 136
Oboe Concerto in C major, K. 314 (with Philippe Tondre)
Johann Georg Albrechtsberger: Trombone Concerto in B-flat major (with Balázs Szakszon)
Edvard Grieg: Holberg Suite, Op. 40 (went for this one)


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bernard Haitink (90!) after conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra in their home venue on January 25th, 2019: Mozart 40 and Brahms 4


----------



## Don Fatale

Despite being one of the longest serving members on this site, I've only just found this thread. It's good to know that others go to live music when so much of the forum is consumed with recordings.


----------



## perempe

Elīna Garanča's concert in Erkel Theatre (yesterday)


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> View attachment 113620
> 
> Elīna Garanča's concert in Erkel Theatre (yesterday)


How was it? What did she sing?

(Alas, last time I had a ticket for her concert, in Amsterdam, she had to pull out.)


----------



## perempe

it was an enjoyable evening.

Verdi: La forza del destino – Overture
Verdi: Don Carlos – Princess Eboli’s aria from Act 2 (“Nel giardin del bello”)
Puccini: Manon Lescaut – Intermezzo
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur – Adriana Lecouvreur’s aria from Act 1 (“Ecco, respiro appena, Io son l’umile ancella”)
Verdi: Nabucco – Overture
Verdi: Don Carlos – Princess Eboli’s aria from Act 3 (“O don fatale, o don crudel”)
– interval –
Sibelius: Valse triste
Grieg: T'estimo (arranged by John Langley)
Gastaldon: Musica Proibita (arranged by Karel Mark Chichon)
Bizet: Arlesienne – Intermezzo et Farandole (one of my favorites)
Mato–Castelao: Lela (arranged by Juan Durán)
Gardel: El día que me quieras (arranged by Karel Mark Chichon)
Giménez: La boda de Luis Alonso – Intermezzo
Sorozábal: La tabernera del puerto – Leonardo’s aria from Act 2 (“No puede ser!”)
Granada (encore)


----------



## perempe

Kodály Quartet in Óbudai Társaskör yesterday







Attila Falvay, Ferenc Bangó - violin
János Fejérvári - viola
György Éder - cello

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No 1 in D Major, Op.11
Smetana: String Quartet No 1 in E minor 'From my life'
Dvorák: String Quartet No. 12 in F Major, Op. 96 'American'


----------



## perempe

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet performs Ravel's Piano Concerto with Hungarian RSO (yesterday's concert)







Gergely Kovács Piano Diploma Concert - Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 with Solti György Chamber Orchestra


----------



## perempe

Honeck conducted the Budapest Festival Orchestra today


----------



## NLAdriaan

Yesterday May 3, 2019, at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw, I heard Berlioz 'Grande Messe des Morts' with Antonio Pappano conducting the Concertgebouw orchestra, two Choirs and Javier Camarena, tenor. You can see the copper sections on the balcony left and high up the stairs. there were 4 timpanists next to each other with a street of timpanis in front of them (not to be seen on the pic) and more. Quite a piece and at times too much sound for the space. I think Pappano didn't go listen in the hall, as Bernstein did when rehearsing Mahler here in the eighties. The Mexican tenor quite easily stood out between all these forces with a beautiful solo. All together it was a spectacular concert.


----------



## perempe

Közép-Európai Kamarazenekar performed Schubert's Overture in C minor and Schönberg's Verklärte Nacht in Hold utca Reformed Church 







Miskolc Symphony Orchestra performed Honegger's Nicolas de Flue with local choirs (the children's choir was in the right side of the church)







Szigeti Quartet performed Schubert's String Quartet No. 14 and Cello Quintet with Gustav Rivinius in Óbudai Társaskör

all concerts were free


----------



## perempe

Ivan Curtean Cimbalom Diploma Concert (Timofeev: Cimbalom Concerto, Op. 3)







Danish Chamber Orchestra (Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 / Figaro overture)














The Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra with Hannu Lintu
(Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms; Sibelius: Symphony No. 7)


----------



## perempe

the last two concerts of Budapest Festival Orchestra 














Kavakos conducted a week ago (Hebrides overture/Schumann's CC with Capuçon/Tchaikovsky's 6th)















today Mirijam Contzen was the soloist and Reinhard Goebel conducted. the orchestra played works of Rebel, Vivaldi, Zelenka, W.F. Bach, Händel & Telemann on period instruments.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Pierre Laurent Aimard, piano and Vladimir Jurowski conductor.

Program:
Claude Debussy Jeux
Harrison Birtwistle Responses (pianoconcerto)
Olivier Messiaen Oiseaux exotiques (piano and small orchestra)
Maurice Ravel La Valse
Also attending: Harrison Birtwistle, composer 
After the concert: a short meet up with Aimard and Jurowski

Friday, June 14, 2019 at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw.









Here you see the composer Birtwistle thanking the orchestra for the performance

A spectacular concert, highlight of the season. Great programming, as there were only top notch pieces. Debussy was played in a modernist style, Jurowski afterwards explained about the layers of Jeux and about the absence of impressionism in Debussy's works. Very refreshing view.
Birtwistle wrote a masterpiece for piano and orchestra, which was played in style
Messiaen for small orchestra and piano again (no sweat, Aimard just gives you two staggering performances in one evening!) and this concert closed with a mindblowing performance of Ravel's La Valse. Seldom you see such an adventurous unforgiving program and even more impressive, each piece was conducted with a combination of intellect and passion. After such an difficult program, the audience was raving, which is also extraordinary.

I hope that Jurowski becomes the new Chief in Amsterdam, a great conductor!








Here, you see the line up for Messiaen, Jurowski and Aimard thanking the orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 113155
> 
> 
> Bernard Haitink (90!) after conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra in their home venue on January 25th, 2019: Mozart 40 and Brahms 4
> 
> View attachment 113156


Last week was his last concert in the same venue , not the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, did you see it on the news?


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> Last week was his last concert in the same venue , not the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, did you see it on the news?


I am in the process of leaving, but am still discussing some issues that should be dealt with in my opinion

The link below is the full concert of last Saturday, the last concert of Bernard Haitink in the Concertgebouw, Radio Philharmonisch Orkest, Strauss, songs and Bruckner 7 with a moving applause in the end as everyone realizes it is the end of an era. I wasn't there, but I have great memories of Mahler 9 last year with the RCO/Haitink and many other concerts, radio broadcasts and recordings.


----------



## perempe

MÁV Symphony Orchestra in Vigadó (Budapest)
Conducting Masterclass

Klami: Nummisuutarit Overture 
Beethoven: 1st Symphony
Sibelius: Valse Triste
Mendelssohn: 4. "Italian" Symphony


----------



## perempe

Tribute concert to Annie Fischer on 100th birthday with pianists Jenő Jandó (left) and Zoltán Kocsis (right) in 2014 in the Hungarian State Opera House
Kocsis died 2 years later


----------



## perempe

Budapest Festival Orchestra's concert on Saturday with conductor Gábor Takács-Nagy (the founder of the Takács Quartet)

Haydn's Symphony No. 20
Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 9. with Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
Mozart's Symphony No. 36


----------



## perempe

Pierre de la Rue's Requiem and Arvo Pärt's Symphony No. 3 were performed by turns in Erkel Theatre a week ago. (The choir sang from the balcony.) Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra played Honegger's Symphony No. 3 ("Symphonie Liturgique") after the intermission with images of the bombed Budapest from WW2.














Péter Eötvös conducted the Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra on Thursday in Müpa.
Péter Eötvös: zeroPoints
Péter Eötvös: Speaking Drums (with Martin Grubinger)
---
Péter Eötvös: Per Luciano Berio
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 (with the Hungarian National Female Choir)


----------



## perempe

György Cziffra Festival
Júlia Pusker & Marcell Szabó performed Bach's Violin sonata No.1 in G minor (BWV 1001), Debussy's Children's corner (L. 113) & Franck's Violin sonata today.


----------



## perempe

Porgy & Bess in Erkel Theatre yesterday


----------



## perempe

Alex Nante: Flute Concerto (world premiere) with Camilla Hoitenga (flute)
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Su-Han Yang


----------



## perempe

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra's free advent concert in Angyalföld on Tuesday
Marcello: Introduction, Aria and Presto
Torelli: Violin Sonata in E minor
Sammartini: Recorder Concerto in F major
Sardelli: Recorder Sonata
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Violins in A minor, RV 522
Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 422
Grieg: Holberg-suite (went for this one!)


----------



## perempe

Semmelweis Chamber Orchestra performed in Grassalkovich Mansion (Hatvan) yesterday
yes, they are doctors. they have 2 rehearsals a week in the university's library.


----------



## perempe

Vivaldi's La Sena festeggiante performed by Budapest Festival Orchestra with soprano Emőke Baráth, alto Sonia Prina, harpsichordist/conductor Jonathan Cohen & bass Brindley Sherratt.


----------



## perempe

A conducting diploma concert in Liszt Academy
Bartók: Dance Suite, BB 86a
Liszt: Piano Concerto in E-flat major
Beethoven: Symphony No.3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 ('Eroica')

Pannon Philharmonics were given a loud applause after they came in. The soloist was Fülöp Ránki, son of Dezső Ránki.


----------



## perempe

Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde with Elisabeth Kulman, Iván Fischer, Andrew Staples & Budapest FO.
They also played Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony.


----------



## perempe

Budapest Festival Orchestra's concert with Emőke Baráth & Christian Curnyn


----------



## perempe

Isabelle Faust & Il Giardino Armonico played the works of Locatelli


----------



## perempe

Boris Berezovsky performed both Liszt concertos yesterday with Concerto Budapest in Liszt Academy


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Le Triple concerto pour violon, violoncelle - Herbert Blomstedt (répétition)



Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & Triple Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (violoncello) & Martin Helmchen (piano)

Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt

This was on the Stinray/ Brava channel last night, the triple concerto was spectacular.


----------



## perempe

Marek Janowski conducted Sunday's BFO concert.

SCHUMANN:
OVERTURE TO MANFRED, OP. 115
PIANO CONCERTO IN A MINOR, OP. 54 (FRANCESCO PIEMONTESI)
SYMPHONY NO. 4 IN D MINOR, OP. 120


----------



## perempe

Staatskapelle Dresden
Julia Kleiter
Adrian Eröd
Christian Thielemann
They performed Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony a few hours ago.


----------



## perempe

Concerto Budapest with conductor András Keller & pianist Dénes Várjon
Istituto Di Cultura (Budapest)
They performed Mozart's PC No. 23 on Friday. Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 was the 2nd piece.


----------



## perempe

Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo theme, Symohony No. 5 (Hungarian Radio SO, Kobayashi) Liszt Academy
Ditta Rohmann (cello)


----------



## perempe

BFO's last major concert: Mahler's Symphony No. 1 (Fischer)


----------



## perempe

Miskolc SO played film scores in Emőd yesterday


----------



## skroderider

Indo-European Chamber/Youth Orchestra performing at the Grand Budapest Concert - at the Festetics-palota, Budapest, Hungary (Aug 14th 2022).


----------



## perempe

Thailand PO's concert today in Istituto Di Cultura, Budapest.
Conductor: Alfonso Scarano

Prangchareon: Phenomenon 
Dvořak: Symphony No. 9
Bernstein: Symphonic Dances from West Side Story
Gershwin: An American in Paris


----------



## perempe

*Britten: The Turn of the Screw *(yesterday, Müpa)
Iván Fischer (Conductor)
Miah Persson (Governess)
Laura Aikin (Mrs. Grose)
Andrew Staples (Prologue, Peter Quint)
Allison Cook (Miss Jessel)
Ben Fletcher (Miles)
Lucy Barlow (Flora)
Musicians of the Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## perempe

Eger SO performed Leroy Anderson's The Typewriter yesterday


----------



## perempe

Two nights in a row in Müpa with Iván Fischer
Budapest Festival Orchestra on Friday
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra on Saturday


----------



## perempe

Korean National Symphony Orchestra in Erkel Theatre


----------



## perempe

Opera gala in Gyöngyös with Eger SO,
Ingrid Kertesi, Ottokár Klein, Anikó Bakonyi, Sándor Domoszlai, Szilvia Szilágyi & Tamás Koczka


----------



## perempe

Cantus Agriensis 30th Anniversary Concert (a local choir)


----------



## perempe

*Il trovatore in Müpa*
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Hungarian National Choir 
Carlo Montanaro


----------



## perempe

Anatoly Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Sergei Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Alina Ibragimova (violin)
Robin Ticciati

It was announced before the start of the concert that Budapest Festival Orchestra was named Orchestra of the Year by Gramophone.


----------



## perempe

Kossuth Prize-winning composer László Dubrovay & Róbert Farkas with MÁV SO


----------



## perempe

BFO & Takács-Nagy in Liszt Academy


----------



## perempe

Olivier Latry performed in Liszt Academy yesterday


----------



## Hogwash

Columbus Commons is summer outdoor home of the Columbus Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## perempe

Montreal SO/Rafael Payare performed Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10 yesterday in Müpa


----------



## perempe

Concerto Budapest performed Shostakovich's Symphony No. 15 with Mikhail Pletnev in Liszt Academy


----------



## Montarsolo

Attended a concert of www.combattimento.nl tonight. Here's the program. I recognized the first violinist by sight. She is on Youtube with a very beautiful performance of The Four Seasons; Cynthia Freivogel.


----------



## perempe

Mozart's Requiem (Cathedral Basilica of Eger)


----------



## perempe

Hungarian RSO performed Gabriel Fauré's Requiem yesteday in Szent István Bazilika
You can see Katalin Novák, the president of Hungary wearing a bun in the first row


----------



## perempe

Miskolc SO performed the works of Sándor Balassa and József Soproni yesterday in Vigadó
Both composers died a year ago.


----------



## perempe

Suisse Romande with Jonathan Nott & Gábor Boldoczki
male harpist alert!


----------



## perempe

Hungarian Radio SO performed Andrew Lloyd Webber's Requiem
soprano
Klára Kolonits 
tenor
Boldizsár László
Conductor:
László Kovács


----------



## Montarsolo

Tonight - on my birthday - went to a concert and bought a CD that was formally released yesterday (CD of the week on Dutch classical radio). Have the CD signed. ‘Congratulations and thanks’ Stotijn wrote 😁


----------



## Rogerx

Belated : Happy Birthday. Long may you live. In your honour I will spin Bottesini: Capriccio di Bravura later.
( With Stotijn playing in it) 

Erratum: Tonight he's in Podium Klassiek NPO 2


----------



## perempe

Montarsolo said:


> Tonight - on my birthday - went to a concert and bought a CD that was formally released yesterday (CD of the week on Dutch classical radio). Have the CD signed. ‘Congratulations and thanks’ Stotijn wrote 😁


Happy Birthday, Montarsolo.


----------



## Montarsolo

Thanks, Stotijn indeed said that he was in Podium Klassiek on Sunday.


----------



## S P Summers

Marc-André Hamelin - Koerner Hall, Royal Conservatory of Music, Toronto, Ontario, Canada - Oct 16th, 2022

Paul Dukas - Piano Sonata in Eb Minor 
John Oswald - New Work (World Premiere)
Fauré - Barcarolle No.1 in A Minor, Op.26
Fauré - Nocturne No.2 in B Major, Op.33, No.2
Fauré - Nocturne No.12 in E Minor, Op.107
Fauré - Barcarolle No.6 in Eb Major, Op.70
Marc-André Hamelin - _Suite à l’ancienne_


----------



## Montarsolo

Last night just before dinner I was unexpectedly invited to a concert in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam. There was a ticket left and I could go for free. Bach's Weinachts Oratorium was performed in its entirety. A beautiful concert in a sold-out hall.


----------



## perempe

Christmas Concert in Müpa













Beethoven's Symphony No. 9
Klára Kolonits (soprano), Lúcia Megyesi Schwartz (alto), Bernhard Berchtold (tenor), Miklós Sebestyén (bass baritone)
Kodály Choir Debrecen
Concerto Budapest & András Keller


----------



## perempe

same program in Liszt Academy


----------

